# ARES en 3D con Proteus 7.4 SP3.



## Meta (Mar 24, 2009)

Hola:

¿Cómo se hace un circuito impreso en 3D con proteus?

















Saludo.


----------



## joselitri (Mar 29, 2009)

pues muy sencillo,si te refieres solo a ver tu diseño..
una vez que tengas tu placa terminada y ruteada entra en Output y 3D visualización y te aparecerá un bonito diseño en 3D


----------

